# Steam Yard - Sheffield, Aberdeen Court, Division Street



## 1enny (Dec 10, 2016)

I love this place and they've just had an extension so there's more chance of getting a table now. Their flat whites are amazingly silky smooth.


----------



## 1enny (Dec 10, 2016)

If you go, grab a "Steve McQueen". £3 for any coffee and a donut, bargain. The donut dipped in a flat white is to die for


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Still think this is one of the best cafes in Sheffield, and there's some tough competition!


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I know where I'm going on my next day off


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

What a great place!

I popped in and got a latte to take away, a cronut and a donut. It was not cheap but who cares! The cronut was amazing and the coffee very good.

Still doesn't beat upshot expresso for the coffee tho. Will be making a regular visit here when in Sheffield.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I now go here all the time, love it.

Sandwiches are amazing, cronuts addictive, and the coffee is some of the best in the city. Well worth a visit.

Only negative is the donuts are very heavy, the dough could be a lot lighter, not that this stops me buying them!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

You gotta love this forum for advice.

Thanks for this tip. Shame Foundry is closed on weekends, but Steam Yard was perfect for the family today


----------



## bdc (Dec 9, 2018)

I think I'll have to pop in there soon!


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> You gotta love this forum for advice.
> 
> Thanks for this tip. Shame Foundry is closed on weekends, but Steam Yard was perfect for the family today


Foundry are have a presence at the new cutlery works food hall at kelham island (near that big Wickes). They open at weekends in there.

Steam yard is still a fairly good choice tho. I've gone off most of the donuts but the sandwiches are good and the staff friendly. It's a very trendy place.


----------



## adywells (Jan 6, 2019)

I need to try this place!!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Another year, another visit.

The coffee was on the cold side but still bloody good. I necked it. Lots of natural tropical flavours.

Oh and sandwiches are not too shabby.


----------

